# It's about time!!



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking at the weather forecast it looks like by next weekend the water temps should be conducive for some fishing here in NC!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't count the chickens just yet. Another possible coastal storm next week.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I don't doubt it. I always get excited too soon. Last fall I took a trip to Ocracoke 2nd week in Sept. thinking fall fishing would be on. We had fun and caught fish but I learned late October into November is much more fishy!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

If you're coming down anytime soon, you may have to take a Ferry - I hope not but we're getting beat up by the surf now - the surfs breaching Highway 12 at the temporary bridge, the "S" curves, North end of Buxton and between Frisco and Hatteras Village - this is bad and the surf won't peak till sometime late this afternoon or tonight, don't know if the road can take two more High tides. Between Weather, the Park Service, the US Fish and Wildlife Service, Audubon, SELC and DOW, they are trying to squash this Island, what a shame - this Island needs a little love from somewhere !!! - River


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Too soon don't waste your time or money, NW/N winds forecast mid-week through weekend.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...this time of year its south-southwest U want...other than that it can be warm and beautiful and it will still be a DEAD SEA...coast-wise!!!


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Come on down and fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bullred said:


> Come on down and fish.


 BUT,look at Rutgers first...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Bullred said:


> Come on down and fish.





Drumdum said:


> BUT,look at Rutgers first...


Hurry, COME NOW......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

That ocean be one cold sumbeetch.. You'd need a boat to get here anywho....


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Talked with a buddy of mine who lives in Charleston SC. He said pollen was covering the cars and the dogwoods were starting to bloom.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Spring comes North at 30 miles a day....


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

*30 miles ?*



dena said:


> Spring comes North at 30 miles a day....


never heard that one before


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

On that water temp map there is some light blue sneakin up the coast and stops about at Fort Macon!  That line will probably keep sneakin up and turning lighter in the next few days!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

westernny said:


> never heard that one before


According to my grandmother....an old farmer.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Tuesday


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

sunburntspike said:


> Tuesday


yessir x 2


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

dena said:


> According to my grandmother....an old farmer.



I went and did the math...never my strong point, but here goes.

According to some website, maybe wiki, the Tropic of Capricorn is 1630 miles from the Equator.
It is 90 days from December 21 to March 21... that.s 18.1 miles a day. Not 30 like I said.
Grandma lied to me.....


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> yessir x 2


X3. Damn looks like I am missing it again this year.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry guys,according to tradewinds i was off by a day!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wind went n go figure....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I was dead on, been saying Wednesday for a week and of course it was one of my busiest work days!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I always thought of it as a numbers game in the spring...Meaning number of fishermen. (The Hottie's new job has kept me around wilmington this spring as she has to commute to work now.)
I would have gone up Monday (Gilly and I discussed it at length actually) I think the fish were there Monday night into Tuesday. Like in years past just have to find them first.
Everytime the wind went North afterwards (Ive kept some notes) fish were caught the next day as well but then stopped for a few days...We'd go home.
Good Job to Alan and anyone else that fished and caught.

Kenny, I've caught fish in the same spot we fished in 2005 every year I went back up there in the spring. Alan has seemed to always find me there as well.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan Y said:


> Kenny, I've caught fish in the same spot we fished in 2005 every year I went back up there in the spring. Alan has seemed to always find me there as well.


So did El Diablo! Only he seemed to be one day later then us 

Still some 60 deg water tickling the island. But this wind will have that off shore by noon. I am kicking myself for not making the run. I should have put it on CC and delt with the damage later. Guess I will have to focus on the Drum bunker more this spring then OBX.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea. The drum bunbker is calling this spring. And the stay is a lot cheaper...For me anyway.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Like Bronzeback,had to work.... Yeah,Ryan,Tater and I fished it sat,but too much west in the wind.. Doggie fest...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Well when I started this thread about warm weather coming it turned out to be a Serious false alarm! Now we FINALLY have some warm weather forecast again!! :fishing:


----------

